
On the Apple Back Door Rumors … Remember Lavabit - cinquemb
https://www.emptywheel.net/2015/08/13/on-the-apple-back-door-rumors-remember-lavabit/#comments
======
pluckytree
No one seems to agree on whether iMessage is either hackable or whether Apple
can hand over unencrypted chat content when compelled by law enforcement.
Which side is right? Are the claims theoretical or have they been tried out in
practice? You don’t hear of cases of people’s private iMessage chats being
revealed or used in a court case by way of Apple providing them.

~~~
wiml
As Matthew Green pointed out a few years ago (
[http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/06/can-apple-
re...](http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/06/can-apple-read-your-
imessages.html) ), if you can recover your iMessages after losing your device
and resetting your password, then that demonstrates that Apple does have the
technical capability to read your iMessages without your consent. And you can,
so they do.

